# Can my dog really see? Lol



## SkyeOliver-Loves-Me (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay so I have a purebred skye terrier which i know is a rare dog. I knew next to nothing about him when i got him but he is by far my baby and i want to make sure he's happy and comfortable. That said my groomer is awesome. She adores my boy and is very protective if his coat which i appreciate. Our main point of contention is that i don't like him having the traditional skye bangs. His fur is so thick it seems like he has a hard time seeing. He's not running into anything or the like but i wonder if he would be more comfy with shorter bangs. She insists he can see just fine. We don't show him so he doesn't require a regulation cut. Oh and he had such pretty eyes. I love seeing them

On a similar note my boyfriend and I take the dogs hiking which they love! I wanted to cut oliver short this year bc he gets so hot in the summer outside and doesn't do well on the hikes. I know his fur helps keep him cool to an extent but I've picked him up and he's been burning up after exercise i know her does fine with in winter. Would cutting him short really ruin his coat? I know my groomer will cut him the way that I want but I wasn't to make sure I'm making the right decisions for him.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hair in dogs' eyes are a pet peeve of mine. If you're not gonna show the dog, cut the hair so he can see. He will be happier, and you will be happier because you can see his pretty eyes


----------



## SkyeOliver-Loves-Me (Jul 5, 2011)

Agreed! I'm taking him to be groomed next week!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have Shih Tzu x Maltese and I trim them down short in the summertime. I do Agility with two of them and if I leave their long coats on them, they get way too hot running around. I leave enough hair on them so they won't get sunburn and keep their "bangs" short enough that I can see their eyes and they can see where they are running.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Hair in dogs' eyes are a pet peeve of mine. If you're not gonna show the dog, cut the hair so he can see. He will be happier, and you will be happier because you can see his pretty eyes


OR put the hair in a top knot.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

And no, you won't ruin the coat by cutting it. Not this breed. It will take a long time to grow back, esp if you go really short, but it will grow back, and it will grow back just fine. You can also have the groomer just trim the bangs enough in the middle of his eyes, where the rest will fall to the side. Or you can go full out bangs/visor. He's a pet. Have him cut how YOU want him. Its just hair, it grows back.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

luvntzus said:


> OR put the hair in a top knot.


True  Not a big fan of top knots myself though, but I guess on some breeds it looks better than cutting the hair.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

lil_fuzzy said:


> True  Not a big fan of top knots myself though, but I guess on some breeds it looks better than cutting the hair.


Agreed I am not a fan of the top knots, not on any breed, it reminds me of old women....don't ask....long story lol


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

That's funny. Wherever we go people love their top knots and say how adorable their "ponytails" are. lol


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

i wanna see pictures of your lil one!!~ i think they are such beautiful dogs but no one has em around here


----------

